# Force/Rival Compact Crankset



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Is Force crankset a good upgrade over Rival crankset? I have a full rival setup and have been thinking of upgrading the crankset. Considered Fulcrum Torq-R and Force GXP Crankset.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

I have run both Rival and Red. No difference other than a few grams.... The Rival crankset is awesome, hollow arms, and very stiff. Similar construction to the Dura-Ace cranks. I'd put the money elsewhere.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Agreed, put your money elsewhere. 

Like wheels....................

Well, unless there is something wrong with the cranks for you, like std vs compact.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> Agreed, put your money elsewhere.
> 
> Like wheels....................
> 
> Well, unless there is something wrong with the cranks for you, like std vs compact.


No, nothing wrong. Wheels are fine, Dura Ace 7850SL, just wondering what should be next on the radar. I heard that Rival cranks are a bit flexy.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

> I heard that Rival cranks are a bit flexy. 

Do you feel it flex yourself? Have you noticed any issues that you can attribute to crank flex?

Asad


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

asad137 said:


> > I heard that Rival cranks are a bit flexy.
> 
> Do you feel it flex yourself? Have you noticed any issues that you can attribute to crank flex?
> 
> Asad


i'd think there would be plenty of other things that would cause problems that you'd notice before you got to Rival cranks being too flexible.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> i'd think there would be plenty of other things that would cause problems that you'd notice before you got to Rival cranks being too flexible.


That was my point 

Asad


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I had my Rival bike stolen earlier this year (purchased summer of 2009), recently replaced it with a Look 585 with a Force group (current version). Overall, very little difference in performance or feel. The Force group is lighter, but only a little I believe. I'm a lightweight, and probably the last who could ever flex a crankset. But the Force group is WAYYYYY prettier, especially the crank and levers. Depends on how much value you put on that. I bought my build kit from Excel, and the difference in price between the Rival and Force kits was only a little over $200, so it was a no-brainer for me.

If SRAM ever gives Rival a cosmetic upgrade and a carbon fiber crank they'll have to do something special with the Force group, because that will really close the gap between the two.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Weav said:


> No, nothing wrong. Wheels are fine, Dura Ace 7850SL, just wondering what should be next on the radar. I heard that Rival cranks are a bit flexy.


Well maybe go big and get the Red or Force crank set with a SRM power meter.


----------



## ScottF (Aug 22, 2011)

sram rival is as good as ultegra or better


----------

